# Too good to be true?



## Trever1t (Nov 9, 2011)

Local trader board has a D700 with all the boxed goodies for $1000! I sent 2 emails (from different accounts) to hopefully get his attention with one. Man, for that price I'd forget about my vacation savings.


----------



## 2WheelPhoto (Nov 9, 2011)

Good luck with it!


----------



## Derrel (Nov 9, 2011)

Wear asbestos gloves when handling it, and have a buddy riding shotgun in the car when you go to look at it--and make sure your buddy _HAS A SHOTGUN_ with him...know where I'm coming from???


----------



## Trever1t (Nov 9, 2011)

lol, I hear that yeah. He/she hasn't responded to my emails but something does sound just a little off. I do all my large transactions at secure locations like a bank or the seller/buyers place of business. I'd never meet someone in a dark alley  but yeah there's always that risk of getting ripped.


----------



## JAC526 (Nov 9, 2011)

Make sure and also wear oven mits...that may be HOT!


----------



## Trever1t (Nov 9, 2011)

In his ad he indicated he had a studio... :er:  I wouldn't ever buy something knowingly stolen.


----------



## MLeeK (Nov 9, 2011)

Chances are you are going to get an email saying he's in Maine because of a sick relative or similar... He has to sell it because of the medical bills for mom-dad-who ever... He'll mail the cam to you. I see them A LOT on the local boards here.


----------



## JAC526 (Nov 9, 2011)

It was a joke and believe it or not good title passes as long as you bought it in good faith.


----------



## o hey tyler (Nov 9, 2011)

Trever1t said:


> but yeah there's always that risk of getting raped.



Fix't


----------



## Trever1t (Nov 9, 2011)

lol, well no response so either it's late night in Nigeria, it's already sold or the seller realized the tequila went to his head. Probably the first one.


----------



## MLeeK (Nov 9, 2011)

you'll get a response. It may be a couple of weeks even, but eventually it'll come.


----------



## dots (Nov 10, 2011)

Relax..It's probably a total bargain. ;-)


----------



## Trever1t (Nov 10, 2011)

Hey you never know if you don't try eh?


----------



## 2WheelPhoto (Nov 10, 2011)

Trever1t said:


> Hey you never know if you don't try eh?



Thats why I suggested good luck with it. I've got some crackhead cheap deals on the craigslist.

A local guy is offering this in Tampa, I made him a low ball offer because he won't part it. I explained I don't want it all and will have to sell some of it myself, so I have to make a dollar. He is considering my $3000 offer and will let me know today. Here is his Craigslist ad:

 D7000 and 2 Battery with less than 10k clicks, SB900 and SB600 1 year old, Sigma 70-200mm f2.8, Nikkor 85mm f1.8, Tokina 11-16mm f2.8, pocket wizard AC3 x1, Mini TT1 x1, Flex TT5 x2, AC9 x1, Alien Bee B800, Vagabond 1st gen, 18" Beauty dish, light stands x2, Portable soft box, umbrella x2, Wacom editing pad, battery charger for AA and AAA. Make an offer for everything!


----------



## Trever1t (Nov 10, 2011)

lol, well ok it's a total sham but I like to play along with these guys and try to frustrate the F*^K out of them.

Here's the email



> Oh Yes,
> 
> Fantastic I love to save children too!  I'd love to take a closer look. Please make arrangement for delivery to my home. I have my currier standing by for the address.
> 
> ...


----------



## dots (Nov 10, 2011)

Big Peter lol


----------



## Trever1t (Nov 10, 2011)

lol, my junk email...you're the first to 'get' it


----------



## Trever1t (Nov 10, 2011)

OK dots, you lost me with the Manson reference. :er:


----------



## jamysoneyin (Dec 14, 2011)

I have been corresponding back and forth with this LLawrence person - about a Panerai watch - searched the web and see that he/she is continuing this scam with other things. Hope you all didnt lose any money. I'm going to try and get to the bottom of this.


----------



## Trever1t (Dec 14, 2011)

Isn't Google Search amazing! Yeah, it's a total scam.


----------

